# Demonoid not opening in my system...



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2009)

Why is it not opening?

Every damn site is opening, but not this...

Neither in FF nor in IE.

Shows a 400 error code for it.

Tried in my friend's Tata Indicom connection, it opened there and I was able to log-into my account (i.e. my account is not blocked).

But, not opening in my system. 

Contacted Airtel customer care to know if they are blocking it. They told they are not blocking and flushed my MTU.
That also didn't do the trick. 

Is there any possible that KIS is blocking it? Can anyone help me where this site wise restrictions are stored for KIS2009. I got only apps in allowed/not allowed section.
No sites are mentioned.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^

woo wooo woooooaaa slow down, even im facing the same problem..  and plz read this (will giv u less sweat on ur forehead)   --> *torrentfreak.com/demonoid-trackers-back-online-070929/

and this too ---> *torrentfreak.com/demonoid-bittorrent-tracker-could-go-dark-for-days-090901/

so its a temporary problem... (not like tpb ones.. ) 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> woo wooo woooooaaa slow down, even im facing the same problem..  and plz read this (will giv u less sweat on ur forehead)   --> *torrentfreak.com/demonoid-trackers-back-online-070929/
> 
> ...


But why does it open in IE, anytime?
I tried yesterday and today too...
Even the customer care person was able to open it in his PC!!!


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 3, 2009)

not opening from me also.
getting 500 internal server problem.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 3, 2009)

Use opera 10 with turbo activated.
opera uses his own server to load the site and send it to your browser when you activate turbo and thats why it's fast


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

guys... plz its not abt browser changing trick tat will do the job.. its a temporary problem tat demonoid is facing so rather than fighting for browsers..waiting for sum days wud rectify the problem from demonoid.. (naa, ur account will not be deleted)  it has happened b4 also...


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 5, 2009)

Please, can anyone send me a demonoid invitation?
paigirish@rocketmail.com


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 5, 2009)

Not opening here also.i get this -     Internal Server Error ...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I've done a mistake informing Airtel about it. Every now and then they are calling me and asking "Sir, aya kaya".
Can't blame them but this is irritating.


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 5, 2009)

hi rhitwick...this is paigirish... can you please send me an demonoid invitation?
My email id is paigirish@rocketmail.com


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2009)

^^^
The damn site is not opening and u r talking about invitation???!!!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 6, 2009)

rhitwick it's a legal issue that's preventing accessing demonoid from india
source: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonoid#Current_status
^^^see the last line of current status
If you want to access u have to use proxy


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 6, 2009)

It's working like a piece of cake for me. Don't know why..!?!???!!?


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

Offtopic: ^Maybe Lord Balaji is preventing any Demonoid blocks in Tirupati.


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2009)

Demonoid had blocked BSNL for 2 days like it had done earlier.

I used a proxy to browse it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 6, 2009)

for me it says this ---> "Maintenance

We are currently performing the daily site maintenance.
We'll be back soon"

lol...so i think its working jus tat the site is under maintainance.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2009)

yea, now it is working.


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 6, 2009)

i need to click the url several times to open the page


----------



## akashdevaraju (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey ppl its not opening for me tooo .... whats the problem ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah demonoid is down.. (atleast for me) as i cant access it since 3 days using FF..  any proxy site that i can use so tat i can enter the URL of demonoid adn then go to their site.. ?? plz.. /???


----------



## agasti (Sep 8, 2009)

The site remains unavailable from The Netherlands, Sweden, India, Brazil, Mexico and France as of September 7, 2009.

source *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonoid

use guardster free proxy


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 8, 2009)

^^

yeah, nice update thanx.. 

i was thinking on those very same lines... but thanx for u to post this info here..


----------



## krishna@digit (Sep 16, 2009)

```
[B]Maintenance[/B]
We will be back as soon as possible, but this will probably be a prolonged downtime.
Thank you for your patience
```

Tracker is down as well.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ yaa right.. i hv been experiencing the same messeges...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 17, 2009)

I haven't been able to download anything from demonoid for the last two days! The site says they are under repair or something! Man, when will be up? Downloading of three movies have stopped!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 17, 2009)

the site says "it will be a prolonged downtime" well actually the fact is tat RIAA and CRIA (plz google for them)..lol.. are trying to shut down Demonoid (like they did in 2007) but Demonoid came back up online after a 2 month break (by shifting itself to canada)... so i think this is similar to tat attack.. 
------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 17, 2009)

Today I am getting this message: Maintenance

We will be back as soon as possible, but this will probably be a prolonged downtime.
Thank you for your patience


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2009)

doesn't open...something wrond with demonoid....got membership for nothing...mininova and TPTB better...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 18, 2009)

@ ramakrishnan and comp@ddict : Demonoid is down due to the curbing pressure from RIAA officials and other copywrite companies.. 
------------

It will surely and definately be up, but wen, no one knows.. 
----------


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 18, 2009)

it will come back
well at least we can hope so
cross your fingers.................
till then use mininova or nowtorrents


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 30, 2009)

Site now shows this


> Maintenance
> 
> We will be back as soon as possible, but this will probably be a prolonged downtime.
> Thank you for your patience
> ...



Hoping that my ratio is still intact


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

^ Yes.. same position here.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

Demonoid trackers are running today! I opened my uTorrent in the morning, I found that two torrents which i was seeding to demonoid have started uploading again! 
All these days they were just sitting idle not uploading. Has anyone noticed this? 
But the site is still not up and running!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 11, 2009)

^^

thanx for the update, i deleted the demonoid trackers from my lists as it was jus not working, but now will giv it a shot..lol..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 11, 2009)

still not opening for me but 
i tried this site and it says " IT's Only You" 

```
*downforeveryoneorjustme.com
```


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

Some more corroboration of the fact:

*torrentfreak.com/demonoid-is-alive-the-tracker-has-returned-091105/

*www.tcmagazine.info/comments.php?shownews=30745&catid=6


----------

